# two features that i would like to see on temp.



## test84 (Dec 14, 2007)

1- ajax for quick reply and editing posts, so it wont load all the page for adding an answer.

2- auto merge for double posts, so it will auto merge double posts!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> 1- ajax for quick reply and editing posts, so it wont load all the page for adding an answer.
> 
> 2- auto merge for double posts, so it will auto merge double posts!



I'm not sure about the second one (sounds tricky), but I've been thinking about the first one myself. I was going to suggest it at some point. My thinking is most people use fast reply, and those that don't only use the regular reply mode for the options. Why not add said options from normal reply into fast reply, and scrap the regular reply mode entirely? No one likes it (it's slow, as it has to load a new page), and I wouldn't use regular myself if it didn't give me easy access to tags and such.

So I'm with test, I'd like a unified fast reply with all of the options of the regular reply mode.


----------



## test84 (Dec 14, 2007)

you cant remove default Add Reply method which opens new window, some like it i think like Hadrian when they post large stuff and need control over their page, but it should be there for Fast Reply which reaches its goal too.

i suggested it before, but no one cared.

and Double Post is something already implemented in most forums and will decrease load from admin/modz/supervisors shoulders.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> you cant remove default Add Reply method which opens new window, some like it i think like Hadrian when they post large stuff and need control over their page, but it should be there for Fast Reply which reaches its goal too.
> 
> i suggested it before, but no one cared.
> 
> and Double Post is something already implemented in most forums and will decrease load from admin/modz/supervisors shoulders.



You could have just as much control over your replies with fast reply + the more elaborate interface. But of course, for creating new topics you would indeed need the current new topic creation interface, that's a given. For replies though, it wouldn't be necessary if the above change was implemented.

And you say this double post filter is a common feature on other forums? Hm, it would save us trouble, but I honestly don't mind the extra work. Of course, I don't speak for my fellow staffers. Also, I typed all of this in a sleep deprived haze, so if there's any typos (I've already corrected several), it couldn't be helped.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, more fast reply options sounds good.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 14, 2007)

yea, but leave the add reply option. I still use that for some things.


----------



## OSW (Dec 14, 2007)

seems like pretty good ideas.

haven't been to a double post merging forum before.


----------



## test84 (Dec 14, 2007)

i think adding more stuff to Fast Reply will kill its goal being fast, quick and dirty.

i would like to have current fast reply with AJAX and Add Replyl with what it is.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 14, 2007)

what is AJAX?

EDIT: can we get a faster edit?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2007)

This is the first time I've ever used fast reply. Pretty neat. I like the full interface of add though. I would agree that the fast should be just that, fast.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> This is the first time I've ever used fast reply. Pretty neat. I like the full interface of add though. I would agree that the fast should be just that, fast.



can we get a fast quote?


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 14, 2007)

I always use fast reply, I only use the normal reply button when I forget some tags, or when I want to quote someone..  I would love to see some more options on the fast reply.. 

double post merging doesn't seem so hard to implement.. just make the database check if the last past in the topic is from the same user posting now.. if it is, merge the two posts (instead of creating a new post, the last post will be "edited" putting the content of the new post in it's end).


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> i think adding more stuff to Fast Reply will kill its goal being fast, quick and dirty.
> 
> i would like to have current fast reply with AJAX and Add Replyl with what it is.



I disagree. How would having the total selection of options hurt speed? Sure there would be more for the fast reply option to load, but there are _always_ ways to optimize stuff so that it could load just as quickly as it does now, with all of the extended features of add reply. Thus eliminating the need for add reply completely (except, again, for creation of new topics).


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2007)

Ace already auto merges double posts


----------



## Rayder (Dec 15, 2007)

I guess I'm strange or something.  I've ALWAYS used the normal reply button.  I never use the quick reply.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2007)

I only use fast reply cuz I'm on dial up.  If I didn't though...  I'd still use Fast Reply.  But it'd be nice to edit your post without loading a new page.  

And also make the window bigger, just so I won't let myself down.  Cuz, when I post what looks like a large post in the fast reply window, I'm like 'awesome, I guess I had a lot to say!  Thumbs up dude!'  And then I see my actual reply on the thread, and it's like two lines long.  I feel like a failed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, I wrote this is fast reply, and it just happened to me again.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> And also make the window bigger, just so I won't let myself down.Â Cuz, when I post what looks like a large post in the fast reply window, I'm like 'awesome, I guess I had a lot to say!Â Thumbs up dude!'Â And then I see my actual reply on the thread, and it's like two lines long.Â I feel like a failed.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that all you have to say? LOL, you fail   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I agree that the fast reply window should be bigger. And one more thing: could you somehow enable quoting to the fast reply window?


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

I've only seen a forum with auto-merging double posts, MPC.
as for the fast reply, i think the window sould be bigger and quoting abled.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 15, 2007)

A fast reply with more options would be awesome.
The auto-merge feature I've run through on some forums
If you google it you'll find a good example.
Usually it appears as:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This post has been automerged due to double posting. In the future, please use the edit button.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> A fast reply with more options would be awesome.
> The auto-merge feature I've run through on some forums
> If you google it you'll find a good example.
> Usually it appears as:
> ...



We call the auto merge feature Ace Gunman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please don't hurt me Ace


----------



## test84 (Dec 14, 2007)

1- ajax for quick reply and editing posts, so it wont load all the page for adding an answer.

2- auto merge for double posts, so it will auto merge double posts!


----------



## test84 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ace, If you want to add a well-formed post, it would be so hard, if not impossible, to do in fast reply, even being loaded so fast.

I believe the reason behind Fast Reply was for people who want to add a sentece or tow, maybe some paragraphs and at most, text based stuff which doesnt need maintain, but if you want to manage tables and qoutes and things, it would be hard in fast reply because of its nature.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Ace, If you want to add a well-formed post, it would be so hard, if not impossible, to do in fast reply, even being loaded so fast.
> 
> I believe the reason behind Fast Reply was for people who want to add a sentece or tow, maybe some paragraphs and at most, text based stuff which doesnt need maintain, but if you want to manage tables and qoutes and things, it would be hard in fast reply because of its nature.



Hold on test, I'll show you what I mean, let me whip up a mock up image.

IT IS COMPLETE! Keep in mind this is a very basic mockup, and there's lots that could be done to streamline it further, but this is what I have in mind (Oh, the file size is rather large, sorry about that. And imageshack shrunk the image, it's supposed to be much larger, obviously):


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Does anyone actually give their posts icons? Sometimes for topics, but for individual posts?

- Sam


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Does anyone actually give their posts icons? Sometimes for topics, but for individual posts?
> 
> - Sam



not even topics, I think icons for post are useless,


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 15, 2007)

I ALWAYS use fast reply. But it is a pain in the arse to always type [ b ] and [/ b ] and such. Same for quotes. A revamped Fast Reply would pwn.

EDIT: Sam for editing, if you click the EDIT button it would show a fast reply-like box.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ace, If you want to add a well-formed post, it would be so hard, if not impossible, to do in fast reply, even being loaded so fast.
> ...


That's awesome Ace! We need 2 see something like that. Now if only that could actually happen...

oh and btw I just noticed the "show all" link under the clickable smilies in the full reply. Never knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And what does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do? Make a blank?


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> ...



Yep, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just leaves a small space the size of a normal emote (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2007)

I imagine it being something like this...




- Sam


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 15, 2007)

Alright, so I did a second revision, just for the hell of it. Simplified the whole thing. In this mockup an emoticon window is launched with the click of a button/link, rather than displaying them on the side (which in theory would make the fast reply/reply-hybrid applet load slower in the earlier revision).







The true beauty of my idea is this: most people use fast reply. Those that don't only do so because add reply has more features. If we add those features to fast reply, it becomes a faster all-encompassing alternative to add reply. It essentially renders add reply obsolete, as that would become a slower (as you have to load a new page) shadow of what fast reply will have evolved into. Basically, fast reply becomes a unified reply button, and regular reply ceases to exist, in this scenario.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Your idea looks good Ace, one thing I would really like added is adjustable size of text box, like on WordPress where you can resize the textbox using JavaScript. It's nice, especially for reviews and long posts...

- Sam


----------



## Jax (Dec 15, 2007)

I like sinkhead's version.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> I like sinkhead's version.



Sinkhead's version is great for just an extended fast reply system. But I'd like to take it one stop farther than that, as I've stated before.


----------



## OSW (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually give their posts icons? Sometimes for topics, but for individual posts?
> ...



same for me. agreed.

looking good so far guys.


----------



## test84 (Dec 16, 2007)

dont forget AJAX for fast reply!


----------



## Cactuar (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree with Test


----------

